# My 55 gal just sprung a leak...HELP!



## Nreal (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi! As i mentioned, my cycled, planted aquarium sprung a leak. Iv gotten the fish and plants to an emergency tank but my issue is mainly with substrate. I have about 120 pounds of Eco-Complete substrate. I found another aquarium and need to get the substrate into it, but the more i vaccuum it the more waste i find. I vaccuum and vaccuum and get to the point of it being pretty clean. But dont i want to keep some of the debris in the new aquarium for the plants to grow on? Should i put the old substrate into the "emergency tank" holding the fish and plants? Should the new tank use some of the old tanks water to cycle faster? And the beneficial bacteria in the substrate, -should i be taking it outside and spraying it down with a hose to get it very clean? Anything is appreciated


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't over clean your substrate.If you can install substrate with all new (dechlorinated) water and get the existing filter going you have no more than a mini cycle(less than a week IMO).If possible install sub/filter and run for one day(let it settle)than you should be good to go with putting ALL fish right in.
Good luck with your hardship!Don't waste time as the BB(beneficial bacteria) need to kept active(in force).


----------



## Nreal (Sep 3, 2013)

Ok. That helps, though its REALLY dirty. Iv been vacuuming it often though have two massive placostamus (spelling?) and these algae eaters just blanket the floor with their...waste. Regardless, sadly i cant get that much de chlorinated water..i do though still have "Prime" de chlorinating agent. And i haven't yet ran the canister filter since the leak so, could i fill the new tank, use Prime to de chlorinate it, then run the canister filter with seasoned bioballs and ceramic rings in it to rush the cycle?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Prime will do the trick.Dose for full volume of tank.
How long has canister been inactive and why don't you crank it up right now on "holding "tank?


----------



## Nreal (Sep 3, 2013)

The filter has been sitting for about three weeks, and its simply too powerful to be used in the holding tank. The canister filter is rated for 100 gal tank and the holding tank is only about thirteen gallons. Do you think that will be an issue, having been sitting for so long? Its been full of water and i dont think air has gotten into it...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The bacteria are probly all dead.It is best you thoroughly rinse filter to avoid huge ammonia spike and hope substrate will carry some or the necessary bacteria to new tank.


----------



## Nreal (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh sadness..over a year of cultivating all this anaerobic bacteria and now i need to be cautious of an ammonia spike? Thats as bad as the initial leak was. Well, hoping the substrate has some left in it. I will be monitoring all the water conditions of the new tank regardless. Wish i could have left that filter running. And now that i think about it iv been adding fresh (chlorinated) water to the old tank as i would vacuum out the detritus...so ill be doing a full cycle now. Yay..


----------

